# What is the best place to buy heat transfer vynil?



## MISAEL (Jun 5, 2008)

_*
*_im starting a t-shirt bussines, im looking a place that sells good heat transfers vynils, can anyone tell me a good place where i can find decent prices..

Thanks


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

This probably shouldn't have been in the Signs and Decals section, so hopefully a moderator will put it in the regular Vinyl Cutters/Transfers area. 

Anyway, for being a member of the forum you can request free samples from Josh at Imprintables (check the Exclusive discounts and offers forum). I've used their Eco-Film (plain color non printable) and their Solutions Opaque (printable with solvent printer), both seemed very decent compared to the items I've used in the past. The opaque is a bit heavier hand when compared to Eco-Film, but it gave me a solution for color'ed logos on blacks and darks (use my Brother DTG for lights and some darker colors)

I've also heard good things about Heat Applied transfer vinyl for t-shirt applications (haven't used em yet though).


----------



## MISAEL (Jun 5, 2008)

Joe 
thank you very much for your help


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I get mine from Specialty Graphics Supply - Vinyl Cutters, Heat Presses and Supplies


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I buy Eco film from www.imprintables.com for my cotton garments.It weeds real easy and is hot or cold peel. I use www.heatpressvinyl.com for my glitter vinyl and I use www.richardsonsupply.com for my Hotmark 70 vinyl that I use on polyester. ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Siser Easyweed is the EXACT same product as Eco film from Imprintables and it's about $3.50 per roll cheaper from Speciality Graphics.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Siser Easyweed is the EXACT same product as Eco film from Imprintables and it's about $3.50 per roll cheaper from Speciality Graphics.


David, here you go again. You should be sleeping. ..... JB


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I bought some ecofilm at the nbm show from josh and it works great  very easy to weed and very easy to peel. I also bought some vinyl from specialty that I am getting ready to test and will tell after I try it if I like it


----------

